# Polizei Bad Pyrmont warnt vor Internetabzocke



## Werbehasser (16 Juli 2008)

16.07.2008 | 12:23 Uhr
POL-HM: Presseinfo der Polizei Bad Pyrmont: Polizei warnt vor Internetabzocke


> Hameln (ots) - (Bad Pyrmont) Am Dienstag, dem 15.07.2008, wurden der Bad Pyrmonter Polizei zwei Fälle gemeldet, die diese dem Bereich der sogenannten *"Internetabzocke"* zuordnet. Zwei Bad Pyrmonter Bürger hatten am vergangenen Wochenende Mahnungen eines Internetanbieters erhalten, anhand derer sie unter Vorspiegelung falscher Tatsachen aufgefordert wurden, Beträge in Höhe von *59,00 Euro* auf ein bestimmtes Konto zu überweisen. Ihnen wurde dabei unterstellt, auf der Homepage der Firma persönliche Daten eingegeben und damit einen 2-Jahres Vertrag abgeschlossen zu haben. Beide Betroffene konnten sich diese Unterstellung nicht erklären, da sie die Homepage zwar besucht, hier jedoch keine Daten angegeben und auch keinen Vertrag abgeschlossen hatten. Da die Mahnschreiben jedoch äußerst eindringlich formuliert und mit der Androhung rechtlicher Schritte verbunden waren, wandten sich die Betroffenen hilfesuchend an die Polizei. Hier wurden Strafverfahren gegen die noch unbekannten, häufig aus dem Ausland operierenden Betreiber der Homepage wegen versuchter Erpressung sowie versuchten Betruges eingeleitet, wobei eine abschließende rechtliche Würdigung der Inhalte der Briefe der Staatsanwaltschaft Hannover vorbehalten bleibt.
> 
> Der Leiter des Kriminal- und Ermittlungsdienstes der Bad Pyrmonter Polizei, Polizeioberkommissar Jens Kozik, stellt fest: "Fälle wie die der beiden Betroffenen sind uns seit langem bekannt. Regelmäßig tauchen im Internet neue Homepages auf, auf denen dem ersten Anschein nach kostenlose Dienste angeboten werden, die sich im Nachhinein jedoch oft als kostenpflichtig erweisen. Die Hinweise auf anfallende Kosten werden durch die Anbieter hierbei derart gut "versteckt", dass sie durch die Nutzer in der Regel nicht wahrgenommen werden. Erst Wochen später erhalten die Betroffenen dann Rechnungen, Mahnungen oder Anschreiben von Inkassobüros".
> 
> ...


----------

